

H1B-visa engineers' salary data by zipcode for 2010 - kiyoto
http://ktamura.com/salary.html

======
GregBuchholz
The top 50 earners are interesting if you want to get a visa. The bottom 50
are probably more interesting if you have to compete with someone for that
job.

